# Trip Hop - Portishead, Massive Attack, Unkle, Allflaws



## fredscured

Hi, 
Music really helps with my depression and anxiety.
I love trip hop as it seems to comfort me. It seems to contain the sounds that speak of that deep sinking feeling. At the same time it uplifts me, and makes life seem beautiful. 
At the moment I've been checking out trip hop Acts like Portishead, Massive Attack, Unkle, Allflaws
Tricky, HTDA.

Please post your favorite trip hop, and also other genres too.

Thanks :smile2:

Here is a good start

Portishead - Numb


----------



## SFC01

well you have 3 of my faves up there - Tricky, Unkle and Massive Attack.


----------



## Were

After they changed their singer:


----------



## SFC01

ooh, good shout @Were


----------



## SFC01

forgot how fit Kelli Ali looks in 6 underground !! thanks for the reminder.


----------



## fredscured

Were said:


> After they changed their singer:


These are amazing. Thanks


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have an incredibly unhealthy obsession with Chris, so I know Sneaker Pimps are working on new material.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Were said:


> After they changed their singer:


Oh I posted the second one without checking if anyone posted it opps. I'm just going to copy what I said in my post  below:

Chris actually remixed this track with his solo project IAMX actually which was the first version I heard, but the Sneaker Pimps version is much better imo because it's creepy:


----------



## Toad Licker

I don't know much trip hop, but I like most genres of music. Endless Blue is my favorite band from the genre.






Lightning Dust isn't trip hop but they have a nice sound.


----------



## SFC01

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I posted the second one without checking if anyone posted it opps. I'm just going to copy what I said in my post  below:
> 
> Chris actually remixed this track with his solo project IAMX actually which was the first version I heard, but the Sneaker Pimps version is much better imo because it's creepy:


Love post modern sleaze !! Also liked spin spin sugar, remember the remix being played over and over again in clubs back in the day

Anyone heard the Brit Hop and Amyl House mix album ? One of the chemical bros did hit, not strictly trip hop but some great tunes - monkey mafia, lion rock, death in vegas, renegade soundwave.


----------



## estse

I have no idea what classifies as Trip Hop, but i love Beak> (Geoff Barrow of Portishead on drums and vocals usually).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm just here to post Sneaker Pimp's entire back catalogue (apparently) these are so good though:









































I like how they changed the spelling


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ that version's live, I like the opening more.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Blue Dino

- - - - - - -

Love how half of the replies here are Sneaker Pimps tracks. Brings me back. 

Kelli Ali's solo albums are worth a listen too.


----------



## SFC01

Leftfield - recommend them too, their ****ing great !! 

"open up" with john lydon - great track.


----------



## fredscured

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have an incredibly unhealthy obsession with Chris, so I know Sneaker Pimps are working on new material.


These are amazing. Loving Sneaker Pimps stuff :wink2:


----------



## fredscured

Mc Borg said:


>


:wink2:


----------



## fredscured

Toad Licker said:


> I don't know much trip hop, but I like most genres of music. Endless Blue is my favorite band from the genre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning Dust isn't trip hop but they have a nice sound.


Thanks for these. Never heard of them before. Really like their stuff. Will check out more from them.


----------



## fredscured

estse said:


> I have no idea what classifies as Trip Hop, but i love Beak> (Geoff Barrow of Portishead on drums and vocals usually).


Cool. Liking beak.Thanks


----------



## fredscured

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ that version's live, I like the opening more.


Great stuff. Love his vocal style. Refreshing to hear a rapper who doesn't have all the bravado. 
Apparently he's a Buddhist :wink2:


----------



## Arbre




----------



## fredscured

*deep n dark*


----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


>


Love this. Really getting into the album too. Thanks 0


----------



## fredscured

Kind of soothing

Nina Kraviz - Fire (Official Music Video)


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Alpha - Firefly (RECEIVER MIX)


----------



## fredscured

They went all trip hop on us

Nine Inch Nails - Find My Way


----------



## fredscured




----------



## Arbre

More Zero 7.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Arbre




----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


>


Hey thanks for these. Great stuff.


----------



## Folded Edge

Both tracks are from the classic album: Tricky - Maxinquaye (1995)


----------



## Folded Edge

So Mo Wax from way back when was were trip hop really began.




































I'll have a dig through and post more later probably


----------



## Folded Edge

Both tracks from the utterly classic album: Nightmares On Wax - Smokers Delight (1995) Warp Records.

Check out as well : Nightmares On Wax - Carboot Soul (1999) Warp Records.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge

The first Moloko album is pretty underrated IMHO. Moloko - Do You Like My Tight Sweater (1995)

The title came from Róisín Murphy's line introducing her self to Mark Brydon at a party :laugh:


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge

Kruder & Dorfmeister: The K&D Sessions [1998] (DJ-Kicks)

DJ mixed consisting of remixes by Kruder & Dorfmeister.

Sadly can't find the full mix of CD 1 but CD 2 is online.

Still sounds brilliant.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## fredscured

Folded Edge said:


>


Hey thanks. I've found some absolute gems from your list of tracks :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I found a lot of gems in this thread.

Not sure all of this below counts but...


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge

I had posted these in the Scottish Artists thread. Not trip hop but defo downtempo.


----------



## Folded Edge

Adding to the downtempo / electronic stuff you might like.

Mark Pritchard ‎- Under The Sun [2016] (Warp Records)

The first album released under the producer's own name, which he has been only using the last couple of years.
Probably one of the most talented UK electronic music producers, his work spans decades. Either working on his own or with his long term musical collaborator Tom Middleton ie. Global Communication, Chameleon, Jedi Knights, Link & E621, Reload, Secret Ingredients. I've never heard a producer make music in so many different genres and produce such brilliant music in each of them.


----------



## fredscured

Canadian Brotha said:


> I found a lot of gems in this thread.
> 
> Not sure all of this below counts but...


Amazing


----------



## Canadian Brotha

fredscured said:


> Amazing


Glad ya dig!


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Goldie - Single Petal Of A Rose


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Some deep beats from them


----------



## fredscured

New Tricky track


----------



## Somanybooksolittletime

I really discovered triphop in the beginning of this year I think. It's so good to just lay down, close your eyes, and let the sound sink into your soul. It also makes me feel melancholy, because it's so beautiful. Massive attack is a big favorite, same as portishead. 

Underworld - Born slippy is another song that is so good
I also listen a lot to Moby, but his music is so beautiful and sad that it makes me feel depressed sometimes and has a real impact on how I feel. 

I'm a big fan of a lot of genres, but I figured out that triphop is just something that always sounds good to me.


----------



## fredscured

Somanybooksolittletime said:


> I really discovered triphop in the beginning of this year I think. It's so good to just lay down, close your eyes, and let the sound sink into your soul. It also makes me feel melancholy, because it's so beautiful. Massive attack is a big favorite, same as portishead.
> 
> Underworld - Born slippy is another song that is so good
> I also listen a lot to Moby, but his music is so beautiful and sad that it makes me feel depressed sometimes and has a real impact on how I feel.
> 
> I'm a big fan of a lot of genres, but I figured out that triphop is just something that always sounds good to me.


I agree trip hop always sounds good to me too. I guess it's tastefully produced and has a certain mood and feel it. I do like Moby and I love that track by Underworld. A true classic.
Massive Attack and Portishead have done some stunning stuff.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## fredscured

Hollo said:


>


Love these :smile2:


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## Hollo




----------



## fredscured

New tune from GusGus. More dancy but got that moody vibe to it


----------



## fredscured

Good one by this chap

DJ Krush - Final Home


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Arbre

@fredscured Do you know Goldfrapp? You might like some of their stuff.


----------



## fredscured

New tricky track


----------



## fredscured

new trip hop inspired track from Nin.


----------



## fredscured

Rap with a trip hop vibe. Deep lyrics too


----------



## Hollo




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

this guy was sampling kung fu way before wu tang clan picked up on it. depth charge from the uk, his music covers hip hop, trip hop, electronic.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Hollo




----------



## fredscured

unemployment simulator said:


>


You've posted some gems


----------



## fredscured

unemployment simulator said:


>





Hollo said:


>


Amazing. Loving these.


----------



## fredscured

New one from Bristol


----------



## unemployment simulator

I think mezzanine is one of the best lp's of the 90's

you might like htrk's latest stuff? the beats are a little more sparse and less interesting but overall it's kinda reminiscent in tone of some of that 90's vibe. at least to me;


----------



## fredscured

unemployment simulator said:


> I think mezzanine is one of the best lp's of the 90's
> 
> you might like htrk's latest stuff? the beats are a little more sparse and less interesting but overall it's kinda reminiscent in tone of some of that 90's vibe. at least to me;


Yes Mezzanine is incredible. Loved that Dissolved Girl Track.

Never heard of these guys. Thanks.


----------



## Arbre

unemployment simulator said:


> I think mezzanine is one of the best lp's of the 90's


Mezzanine is one of my favourite albums from the 90s.


----------



## Hollo

fredscured said:


> Amazing. Loving these.


Glad you enjoyed them  Krush's contributions to the genre are huge and he's always kept his own distinct sound. These two are heavy on turntablism, though some of his brooding best


----------



## fredscured

New one from him
Tricky feat. Mina Rose - Running Wild


----------



## fredscured

Out today


----------



## fredscured

Allflaws - Soulless


----------



## fredscured

Hollo said:


> Glad you enjoyed them  Krush's contributions to the genre are huge and he's always kept his own distinct sound. These two are heavy on turntablism, though some of his brooding best


Really getting in to DJ Krush now. Some of his albums are great.


----------



## fredscured

Dark Bristol trip hop vibes

Smith and Mighty - I Saw You


----------



## fredscured

Out today

UNKLE - Sunrise (Always Comes Around)


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Just out

Tricky - ununiform (full album) (2017)


----------



## twitchy666

*if it didn't involve human voice*

I gave up in 1990s where everything on earth was human voice (redundant, scum, flith)

then Aphex Twin, Squarepusher... voiceless! Ozric Tencacles

the phone for everyone! cigarettes... foootbaaaaallllll!!!! lalalalalalalalalalalalalal

edit human DNA to let the mouth eat, drink only. no voice in future.


----------



## fredscured

twitchy666 said:


> I gave up in 1990s where everything on earth was human voice (redundant, scum, flith)
> 
> then Aphex Twin, Squarepusher... voiceless! Ozric Tencacles
> 
> the phone for everyone! cigarettes... foootbaaaaallllll!!!! lalalalalalalalalalalalalal
> 
> edit human DNA to let the mouth eat, drink only. no voice in future.


Music now is pretty inane and shallow. Commercial tripe that dumbs down the masses.


----------



## fredscured

Elliott Power - Saw [Did]


----------



## fredscured

Might be worth a listen

Four Tet - New Energy (2017) [FULL ALBUM]


----------



## fredscured

Portishead B Side Tribute to Monk & Canatella


----------



## snarygyder

When I first saw the name of the genre I thought it was some kind of trippy, psychedelic hip hop...I am slightly disappointed.


----------



## fredscured

snarygyder said:


> When I first saw the name of the genre I thought it was some kind of trippy, psychedelic hip hop...I am slightly disappointed.


Yeah the name makes you think of psychedelic music.

Not sure if you like this. Kind of rap based with dark beats.

Massive Attack - Risingson


----------



## snarygyder

fredscured said:


> Yeah the name makes you think of psychedelic music.
> 
> Not sure if you like this. Kind of rap based with dark beats.
> 
> Massive Attack - Risingson


Thank you, that's pretty good!


----------



## fredscured

snarygyder said:


> Thank you, that's pretty good!


No worries.


----------



## fredscured

Pretty soothing


----------



## fredscured

90s trip hop

Crustation - Purple


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Newish one from him


----------



## Arbre

My favourite trip hop track.



fredscured said:


> Newish one from him


Nice track, Four Tet is an artist I like a lot.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## fredscured

Bit random but new Interesting insight into Burials classic album

Burial's Untrue: The making of a masterpiece


----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


>


Love this


----------



## Arbre

fredscured said:


> Love this


I've been listening to that track quite a bit and it's one of my favourites by Bonobo. I think this one is less trip hop, but either this or Stay the Same is my favourite Bonobo track. He's a great artist.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Arbre




----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


>


Glorious


----------



## Arbre

fredscured said:


> Glorious


That's one of my favourite songs by Thievery Corporation.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


>


Another beauty 0


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Moby - Like A Motherless Child (Official Video)


----------



## unemployment simulator

@fredscured this one kept popping up in my youtube recommendations, it's pretty good! never heard of it before, bit of a hidden gem. bit of a mixture from what I can gather of shoegaze, trip hop?


----------



## Arbre




----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


>


Great sound. I'm checking out more of their stuff :wink2:


----------



## Arbre

fredscured said:


> Great sound. I'm checking out more of their stuff :wink2:


He's a good artist and definitely worth checking out. I think he's more electronic than trip hop, but I always see songs of his on trip hop playlists.


----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


> He's a good artist and definitely worth checking out. I think he's more electronic than trip hop, but I always see songs of his on trip hop playlists.


Yes got kind of hooked on listening to his tunes last weekend


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

A beauty from them........

Slow down for f..k sake lol


----------



## fredscured

This was my life for a while


----------



## Lyyli




----------



## fredscured

Lyyli said:


>


Yes loving these two. Especially the sneaker pimps album. Amazing.


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Lyyli said:


>


Liking the Thievery Corporation album too. Also been listening to lots of their other :wink2:


----------



## Lyyli

fredscured said:


> Liking the Thievery Corporation album too. Also been listening to lots of their other :wink2:


Cool.


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New one

Tricky - The Only Way (Stripped Down Tricky Mix) [Official Video]


----------



## fredscured

New one
Moby - Mere Anarchy (Official Video)


----------



## fredscured

This feels like me on a bad day


----------



## fredscured

Perfect Crime (Superman) - Juno Reactor


----------



## fredscured

nice little track for a Monday


----------



## Arbre




----------



## fredscured

UK Hip hop with some dark trip hop vibes to it
Must Volkoff feat. Jehst & Mata - **** the Arcade


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Think I posted most of Sneaker Pimps back catalogue in here previously so (since I listened to this track again recently. May have posted this before though not sure.)






One of the only pieces of music in a game trailer that I connect/remember even years after (Tomb Raider Underworld.)

Although.. I can't remember if I linked this one and I like it a lot especially the lyrics:


----------



## fredscured

Persephone The Dread said:


> Think I posted most of Sneaker Pimps back catalogue in here previously so (since I listened to this track again recently. May have posted this before though not sure.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the only pieces of music in a game trailer that I connect/remember even years after (Tomb Raider Underworld.)
> 
> Although.. I can't remember if I linked this one and I like it a lot especially the lyrics:


Hey these are great. It's inspired me to go and seek out more from Sneaker Pimps now. Thanks :wink2:


----------



## fredscured

New album by them if anyone's interested


----------



## fredscured

New release


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## shyflgirl

Over by Portishead is probably my favorite.


----------



## fredscured

New album

DJ Krush - Cosmic Yard (2018 Full Album)


----------



## fredscured

Chinese Man - Ordinary Man - OFFICIAL VIDEO


----------



## fredscured

shyflgirl said:


> Over by Portishead is probably my favorite.


Yes love that track


----------



## fredscured

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Amazing. Definitely going to check out more from them.


----------



## fredscured

Newish stuff from him.

Nightmares on Wax - Back To Nature ft. Kuauhtli Vasquez, Wixarika Tribe


----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


>


Massive Attack have apparently had this track and the album encoded into DNA


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Another group from 90s Bristol

Up, Bustle & Out - Scratchy Aperture - Dub


----------



## fredscured

fredscured said:


> Hey these are great. It's inspired me to go and seek out more from Sneaker Pimps now. Thanks :wink2:


Must say since being introduced to the =Sneaker Pimps I've been loving their album Becoming X. Been playing it on repeat for two days now. Amazing and thanks 0


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ Yeah Sneaker Pimps are great.

Not sure this quite fits but have to post this somewhere


----------



## EggsBenedict

This is a genre I've just recently explored.


I would say Morcheeba is the best of the lot. Trip hop/downtempo with more of a band feel and a great vocalist in Skye Edwards. Some great downtempo grooves like Moog Island, Tape Loop, The Sea, Friction, and Crimson.


Also, the first three Zero 7 albums are all worth a great look. You can hear Sia Furler before she sold out and started making horrendous pop garbage.


----------



## fredscured

EggsBenedict said:


> This is a genre I've just recently explored.
> 
> I would say Morcheeba is the best of the lot. Trip hop/downtempo with more of a band feel and a great vocalist in Skye Edwards. Some great downtempo grooves like Moog Island, Tape Loop, The Sea, Friction, and Crimson.
> 
> Also, the first three Zero 7 albums are all worth a great look. You can hear Sia Furler before she sold out and started making horrendous pop garbage.


Yes Morcheeba are great. I particularly love Tape Loop and The Sea. Skyes vocals are just bliss. 
Also I am going to check out Zero 7 albums. I have heard lots about them. Thanks :wink2:


----------



## fredscured

New stuff from him
Moby - This Wild Darkness (Official Video)


----------



## fredscured

Zero 7 - Destiny


----------



## fredscured

EggsBenedict said:


> This is a genre I've just recently explored.
> 
> I would say Morcheeba is the best of the lot. Trip hop/downtempo with more of a band feel and a great vocalist in Skye Edwards. Some great downtempo grooves like Moog Island, Tape Loop, The Sea, Friction, and Crimson.
> 
> Also, the first three Zero 7 albums are all worth a great look. You can hear Sia Furler before she sold out and started making horrendous pop garbage.


You are right this track is a gem


----------



## fredscured

Fresh style from uk

Ed Scissor & Lamplighter - Week (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## fredscured

Son Lux - All Directions (Official Video)


----------



## fredscured

Submotion Orchestra - Variations [Official Music Video]


----------



## fredscured

EggsBenedict said:


> This is a genre I've just recently explored.
> 
> I would say Morcheeba is the best of the lot. Trip hop/downtempo with more of a band feel and a great vocalist in Skye Edwards. Some great downtempo grooves like Moog Island, Tape Loop, The Sea, Friction, and Crimson.
> 
> Also, the first three Zero 7 albums are all worth a great look. You can hear Sia Furler before she sold out and started making horrendous pop garbage.


This is a great one by Zero 7


----------



## fredscured

fredscured said:


> You are right this track is a gem


More from Zero 7. So glad you mentioned them. Great discovery.


----------



## fredscured

New Morcheeba album stream


----------



## Rains

Really like this atm which I think is trip hop and something or other.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rains said:


> Really like this atm which I think is trip hop and something or other.


Oh yeah I really like that track and some other tracks on that album:


----------



## fredscured

Rains said:


> Really like this atm which I think is trip hop and something or other.


Thanks for introducing me to Andy Scott. Really liking it. Very unique.


----------



## fredscured

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh yeah I really like that track and some other tracks on that album:


More from Andy Scott. Thanks. Loving it :wink2:


----------



## fredscured

fredscured said:


> More from Andy Scott. Thanks. Loving it :wink2:


Do like his stuff


----------



## fredscured

From the golden age of the 90s. Trip hop with a bit of jungle mixed in.

Mandalay - Flowers Bloom


----------



## Suchness

Listening to Portishead, Glory Box right now.


----------



## fredscured

Suchness said:


> Listening to Portishead, Glory Box right now.


Yes I totally love Glory Box 0


----------



## fredscured

Great combo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Did a bit of catching up in here, found some nice tunes I didn’t know


----------



## fredscured

Canadian Brotha said:


> Did a bit of catching up in here, found some nice tunes I didn't know


Yes ive discovered some great stuff on here


----------



## fredscured

Attica Blues - Gone Too Far


----------



## fredscured

Cool sound from early 2000's

8mm - Give It Up


----------



## fredscured

A trip hop group from Bristol. Gone under the radar but very good stuff.

Canola Tenderfoot 'I'm Not Sinking' [Slime Recordings]


----------



## fredscured

90s trip hop vibes


----------



## fredscured

Deep tune from Bristol's Allflaws


----------



## fredscured

DJ Krush has that certain sound


----------



## fredscured

Cool group from the 90s


----------



## fredscured

Suchness said:


> Listening to Portishead, Glory Box right now.


Some cool footage of them back in the day in this video


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Pretty deep n dark stuff


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Got a bit of that Tricky Vibe

Yves Tumor - Licking An Orchid (ft. James K)


----------



## fredscured

New one from him
Chinese Man - Liar (Mophono Remix) - Music Video


----------



## fredscured

Flying Lotus goes pretty deep


----------



## fredscured

NiN go all trip hop

Nine Inch Nails - Find My Way


----------



## fredscured

Great if you have time to check it out

Portishead - Essential Mix Classics bbc radio 1 [1995-04-23]


----------



## fredscured

One of Trickys collaborators

Francesca Belmonte - Hiding In The Rushes


----------



## Suchness

fredscured said:


> One of Trickys collaborators
> 
> Francesca Belmonte - Hiding In The Rushes


I've barely listened to the songs on here but this one's really good.


----------



## Suchness

This is a mad party song to dance to


----------



## fredscured

Suchness said:


> This is a mad party song to dance to


Yes this one is new to me. Really liking it. :wink2:


----------



## fredscured

Son Lux - "Dream State" (Official Lyric Video)


----------



## bad baby

ok so i got nothing to share but i do kinda have a random trip-hop question: 
who/what tf is massive attack? i remember years ago i first discovered unfinished sympathy, and it made me seek out "blue lines", but then i was mildly disappointed that the other tracks had different vocals though they were still good (i kinda just assumed they had a female lead singer?). then i checked out their later stuff and they all had completely different singers(/rappers) and a different sound and it's like, dude, is that even the same band?? and ofc the music videos with creepy babies singing and stuff don't help. so like.. why are they so mysterious? is it a bristol thing? iirc banksy is also from bristol, no?
#existentialcrisis #everythingiknewabouttheworldiswrong


----------



## fredscured

bad baby said:


> ok so i got nothing to share but i do kinda have a random trip-hop question:
> who/what tf is massive attack? i remember years ago i first discovered unfinished sympathy, and it made me seek out "blue lines", but then i was mildly disappointed that the other tracks had different vocals though they were still good (i kinda just assumed they had a female lead singer?). then i checked out their later stuff and they all had completely different singers(/rappers) and a different sound and it's like, dude, is that even the same band?? and ofc the music videos with creepy babies singing and stuff don't help. so like.. why are they so mysterious? is it a bristol thing? iirc banksy is also from bristol, no?
> #existentialcrisis #everythingiknewabouttheworldiswrong


Massive Attack consists of two guys but they have different guest vocalists for every track. They have used many guest vocalists actually. I think it's mainly because they are not great singers so they want other artists to fill that void. They have said this in interviews.
Bristol is a city of dark mysterious music and art I guess. Portishead, Tricky, Roni Size and Banksy are also from there. As for Banksy ive heard he is the guy from Massive Attack. Not sure how much truth is in that.


----------



## fredscured

fredscured said:


> Massive Attack consists of two guys but they have different guest vocalists for every track. They have used many guest vocalists actually. I think it's mainly because they are not great singers so they want other artists to fill that void. They have said this in interviews.
> Bristol is a city of dark mysterious music and art I guess. Portishead, Tricky, Roni Size and Banksy are also from there. As for Banksy ive heard he is the guy from Massive Attack. Not sure how much truth is in that.


Love this Massive Attack tune. Deep, dark and souful


----------



## bad baby

banksy's worked with some pretty high-profile artists so i assume his identity is an open secret anyway. 
^cool song+vid, very matrix-y. i've been listening to their heligoland album recently, which has a nice track with the guy from elbow on it.
burial's mix of "paradise circus" is pretty epic:


----------



## fredscured

bad baby said:


> banksy's worked with some pretty high-profile artists so i assume his identity is an open secret anyway.
> ^cool song+vid, very matrix-y. i've been listening to their heligoland album recently, which has a nice track with the guy from elbow on it.
> burial's mix of "paradise circus" is pretty epic:


Yes do like the track on Heligoland with Elbows singer on it.
This Burial mix is great :wink2:


----------



## fredscured

Some more 90s trip hop vibes


----------



## fredscured

Nice sound from this artist


----------



## fredscured

Newish tune from Zero 7


----------



## fredscured

Newish stuff from Unkle. Actually also worth checking out James Lavelles doc (The man from Mo Wax) Pretty decent.


----------



## fredscured

Another new one from Unkle

UNKLE - The Other Side (Feat. Tom Smith)


----------



## Ghossts

Not a great trip hop fan, but I do love Western Eyes. One of the best songs ever made in my opinion.


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## fredscured

Ghossts said:


> Not a great trip hop fan, but I do love Western Eyes. One of the best songs ever made in my opinion.


Yes I love this one


----------



## fredscured

SunshineSam218 said:


>


Thanks. This is soooooo good.


----------



## fredscured

Pretty intense trip hop sound


----------



## fredscured

Latest one from these guys

Morcheeba - Free of Debris (Kelpe Remix) (Official Audio)


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New video from them
UNKLE - Only You (feat. Miink & Will Malone)


----------



## fredscured

Great track by Phaeleh


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Boards of Canada - Come To Dust


----------



## fredscured

From the 90s golden era

Ananda's Theme - Earthling


----------



## fredscured

Marco Mestichella - Truth


----------



## fredscured

Dead Can Dance - ACT II : The Mountain


----------



## fredscured

Kosheen - I Want It All


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## fredscured

Bristol sound

Krust - Guilty


----------



## fredscured

Emancipator - Kids/Truman Sleeps


----------



## fredscured

Elliott Power - Kill Fee (Official Video)


----------



## fredscured

Unknown group from Bristol

Canola Tenderfoot - Another Sorry Tale


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

UNKLE - Follow Me Down


----------



## fredscured

A new spooky video from Amon Tobin


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Black Era - Bark - OFFICIAL


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New one from Four Tet
Four Tet - Teenage Birdsong (Official Music Video)


----------



## fredscured

James Blake - Take a Fall for Me ft. RZA


----------



## fredscured

New video from these guys

UNKLE - The Lost Highway


----------



## fredscured

Just discovered this group form London UK


----------



## fredscured

Thievery Corporation - The Time We Lost Our Way [Official Music Video]


----------



## fredscured

More deep sounds from these guys

HÆLOS - Cloud Nine


----------



## fredscured

Interesting work by this man

Amon Tobin - Esther's


----------



## fredscured

Plaid - Dancers (Official Video)


----------



## fredscured




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I want to listen to Portishead cause my therapist suggested it to me when we were talking about music and she even said that some of those songs reminded her of my depressive parts :O


----------



## fredscured

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I want to listen to Portishead cause my therapist suggested it to me when we were talking about music and she even said that some of those songs reminded her of my depressive parts :O


Yes amazing music for therapy. I find deep soulful music like this really taps into that part of us that's slightly broken and tainted. 
It's kind of cathartic to listen to and for me makes me understand those darker parts of my mind.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

fredscured said:


> Yes amazing music for therapy. I find deep soulful music like this really taps into that part of us that's slightly broken and tainted.
> It's kind of cathartic to listen to and for me makes me understand those darker parts of my mind.


I really like it. The tracks you posted and their 1st album (I haven't listened to other two yet).

It helps me to relate to my therapist and seems like it's the only way for me to connect to her so far. I mean it helps the most cause as a schizoid I don't feel the connection most of the time and it feels empty and on a surface level cause my emotions are shut down. I like her taste too in regards to the musicians she recommended to me. Even with the music itself, it helps me to perceive it better and makes the experience so much fuller. Most of the time I don't even feel anything while trying to listen to music. Only sometimes it's different.


----------



## fredscured

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I really like it. The tracks you posted and their 1st album (I haven't listened to other two yet).
> 
> It helps me to relate to my therapist and seems like it's the only way for me to connect to her so far. I mean it helps the most cause as a schizoid I don't feel the connection most of the time and it feels empty and on a surface level cause my emotions are shut down. I like her taste too in regards to the musicians she recommended to me. Even with the music itself, it helps me to perceive it better and makes the experience so much fuller. Most of the time I don't even feel anything while trying to listen to music. Only sometimes it's different.


I think music as a therapy or remedy is a great idea. I know studies have been done on the brain when listening to music and it activates parts with are otherwise dormant and inactive. For me music really opens up my mind and heart and I can tap into my emotions a lot easier. So I can see why your therapist is using music. It's one of the things in this world that has some magic and beauty to it.


----------



## fredscured

New Tricky documentary trailer


----------



## fredscured

Just out

Something a bit more heavy from Alfllaws


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Latest from Tricky


----------



## fredscured




----------



## WillYouStopDave

What is a portishead? :con


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> What is a portishead? :con


They're a trip hop band from Bristol, England.






But Sneaker Pimps are best trip hop band *cough* not biased cause Chris Corner obviously.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ Apparently portisheads are not available in my country. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't think the genre took off as much in the US. They used this track for the American House theme though:











but yeah also:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portishead,_Somerset


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Some of this bands music seems to be trip-hopish and witch house-y and dream-pop-y this isn't exactly but whatever it kind of transcends the boundaries of a few genres:


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Persephone The Dread said:


> Some of this bands music seems to be trip-hopish and witch house-y and dream-pop-y this isn't exactly but whatever it kind of transcends the boundaries of a few genres:


Thanks. Liking this.


----------



## fredscured

New one from Allflaws


----------



## fredscured

New one from Ghostpoet


----------



## fredscured

From the 90s era


----------



## fredscured

The lady who has sung on Tricky's records.


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New one from Allflaws


----------



## fredscured

Baby Fox - Dum Dum Baby


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

I find this video and track kind of eerie right now

Forest Swords - Crow (Official Visual)


----------



## fredscured

New video from Allflaws. A bit of an industrial influence here.

ALLFLAWS - DISSIDENT RAGE (Official Video)


----------



## fredscured

A bit of mellowness and light for the day


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New Allflaws video. Very Massive Attack Mezzanine.


----------



## fredscured

No matter, midnight drive- Bassment


----------



## fredscured

Another new one from Allflaws


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

8MM - Stunning


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Loving this

Zhong Chi - I Can't Hide


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Lunar Symphony - Heartbeat


----------



## Arbre

One of my favourite Thievery Corporation songs.


----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


> One of my favourite Thievery Corporation songs.


Love this


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New Massive Attack


----------



## Arbre

Don't think I ever posted this one?


----------



## fredscured

Arbre said:


> Don't think I ever posted this one?


What a beauty. Just had to put this on my playlist.


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Formation x Elliott Power - You Don't


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New Tricky


----------



## fredscured

Laid back vibes


----------



## either/or

This isn't really trip hop per se, its more psychadelic electronica but its in the same realm. This track makes me feel like I'm conversing with god.


----------



## fredscured

either/or said:


> This isn't really trip hop per se, its more psychadelic electronica but its in the same realm. This track makes me feel like I'm conversing with god.


Totally love this. Really interesting sound.


----------



## either/or

fredscured said:


> Totally love this. Really interesting sound.


Yah they are really unique. I saw them a few years ago in a really small venue, they were really good, one of the best performances I've ever witnessed.


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New video from Allflaws. Slightly more industrial sound from them.


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

DJ Krush - Road To Nowhere


----------



## fredscured

New album

Tricky - Fall to Pieces (Full Album Stream)


----------



## fredscured

New Tricky


----------



## fredscured

Some new dark beats from Allflaws

ALLFLAWS - ANOTHER WORLD (Official Audio/Visual)


----------



## fredscured

Black Era - Bark


----------



## fredscured

Boom Devil - Life is


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

Can this one be considered Trip Hop?


----------



## fredscured

Apparently this was unreleased

Massive Attack - Reflection


----------



## fredscured

Ghostpoet - Woe Is Meee (Slowdive Remix)


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Missine+Tripstoic - Addiction (Album Version) Official Video


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd said:


> Can this one be considered Trip Hop?


I think so yes. It has all the vibes of Trip Hop. I really love this track and I've put it into my playlist. Listened to more Gus Gus and its got some real soul to it. Most of their other stuff is dance oriented by it's really good.


----------



## fredscured

Letko - Blue


----------



## fredscured

Hempolics - Black Flower


----------



## fredscured

Atoms For Peace - Default


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Zelmershead - Future


----------



## fredscured

Hidden Tribe - Walk Alone (Live HD)


----------



## fredscured

More like industrial but some cool stuff from DMs man

Martin Gore - Mandrill (Official Visual)


----------



## fredscured

Liamere - Bounds


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## name88

Recently watched Portishead Live 2013 Glastonbury. It was sad to see the aging band members, but it added a bit of anxiety and atmosphere to the concert. And also this autumn wind and lighting. I completely immersed myself in this video. youtube.com/watch?v=s7vNcROAkGo


----------



## fredscured

The PsychoDelics Trips - PSYCHO ESPECTRAL


----------



## fredscured

name88 said:


> Recently watched Portishead Live 2013 Glastonbury. It was sad to see the aging band members, but it added a bit of anxiety and atmosphere to the concert. And also this autumn wind and lighting. I completely immersed myself in this video. youtube.com/watch?v=s7vNcROAkGo


Thanks just watching this. Love Portishead. What a performance. Will go down in history as one of the great ones.


----------



## Fixxer

One of my really good friend who passed away was a big Portishead fan. I liked listening some of it with her. When home alone, I got a used cd of the 2nd album I believe. Played it. I found it a bit too "earie" for my taste. Nice atmospheric music though.


----------



## fredscured

New one from Allflaws


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New one from this guy


----------



## fredscured

New dark beats from these guys

Allflaws - Tectonic


----------



## fredscured

Another new one from these guys

Allflaws - Defekta


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

New one from Allflaws.


----------



## extremly

fredscured said:


>


Tricky is amazing. That mixtape's name is appropriate. Some of my favorites from him:




















I love these guys:


----------



## fredscured

extremly said:


> Tricky is amazing. That mixtape's name is appropriate. Some of my favorites from him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these guys:


Great tracks buy tricky. Also liking the other artist you have posted. Really good stuff.


----------



## extremly

fredscured said:


> Great tracks buy tricky. Also liking the other artist you have posted. Really good stuff.


Glad you liked them! They are very obscure but that single album they released has some unique vibes. The guy behind the band (Mark Van Hoen) also has some ambient trippy music in his catalog


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

extremly said:


> Mark Van Hoen


Yes thanks will look more into the guy behind Mark Van Hoen. I'm sure I will find some stuff on Youtube


----------



## extremly

fredscured said:


>



I want to thank you for linking to that channel. After a couple of minutes I have found like 5 songs I really like! What a gold mine


----------



## fredscured

extremly said:


> I want to thank you for linking to that channel. After a couple of minutes I have found like 5 songs I really like! What a gold mine


No problem, yes I have found some great songs from this thread.


----------



## extremly




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Latest stuff from these guys


----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured




----------



## fredscured

Got that soul


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It took me a really long time to realise this song wasn't called Unfinished Symphony, and I still sometimes think of it as Unfinished Symphony.


----------



## fredscured

*Tipper - Dreamsters Tipper*


----------



## Basker




----------



## fredscured

New Allflaws


----------



## Folded Edge

Just been going back and listening to some earlier posts in this thread. Awesome music posted by loads of folk 😍
I'd actually forgotten I'd posted stuff in the thread. 😳😆. Started listening to the early Bonobo albums just there, theses have quite possibly been posted before but what they hey. They've only been around for 22 years


----------



## fredscured

Folded Edge said:


> Just been going back and listening to some earlier posts in this thread. Awesome music posted by loads of folk 😍
> I'd actually forgotten I'd posted stuff in the thread. 😳😆. Started listening to the early Bonobo albums just there, theses have quite possibly been posted before but what they hey. They've only been around for 22 years


Great tracks. I'm exploring more Bonobo again. Really is timeless material.


----------



## fredscured




----------

